# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تجربی ام مخام ریاضی فیزیک کنکور بدم میشه ؟؟؟؟

## rez657

سلام دوستان 
میگم میشه هم تجربی کنکور داد هم ریاضی فیزیک 
بعدش منابع چقد فرق میکنه عمو میا ک یکی هست شیمی هم یکی هست 
ریاضی فرق میکنه  
فیزیکو نمی دونم  لطفا راهنمای کنین  ممنون 
معدلم 13 هست سخت میشه قبولیم تو ریاضی 

43

----------


## khatereh 2

کی گفته هم تجربی میشه امتحان داد هم ریاضی...... ضنا دروس تخصص ریاضی با تجربی خیلی فرق داره.... مثل دیفرانسیل. هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته........

----------


## rez657

> کی گفته هم تجربی میشه امتحان داد هم ریاضی...... ضنا دروس تخصص ریاضی با تجربی خیلی فرق داره.... مثل دیفرانسیل. هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته........


بردار من نگفتم میشه پرسیدم  میشه بیشتر  توضیح بدی  این درسای ک گفتی چرا تو ی تخمین رتبهه نیس فقط ریاضی نوشته :Yahoo (77):  83

----------


## rez657

بچه ریاضی میشه یکم بیشتر راجب رشته شون بگن  و فیزیک و. شیمی و چقد با تجربی فرق میکنه ؟؟؟

----------


## BrokenHeart

نمی شه کنکور تجربه با ریاضی رو با هم امتحان داد.  فرق تجربه و ریاضی در زیست و ریاضیات و فیزیک هستش.  توی تخمین رتبه تمام زیر مجموعه های ریاضی رو (دیفرانسیل جبر و. ... ) به عنوان ریاضی به کار می برن.

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان 
> میگم میشه هم تجربی کنکور داد هم ریاضی فیزیک 
> بعدش منابع چقد فرق میکنه عمو میا ک یکی هست شیمی هم یکی هست 
> ریاضی فرق میکنه  
> فیزیکو نمی دونم  لطفا راهنمای کنین  ممنون 
> معدلم 13 هست سخت میشه قبولیم تو ریاضی 
> 
> 43


سلام
نمیشه هردو رو شرکت کنی. یا ریاضی یا تجربی
از تجربی بخوایی کنکور ریاضی بدی خیلی سخته.فیزیک و شیمی یکی هست ولی چند تا درس مثل ریاضی گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی و حساب دیفرانسیل هس که تجربیا ندارن و واقعا هم درسای سنگینی هستن که نیاز به تمرین زیاد دارن. حفظی هم نیستن که بتونی حفظ کنی
البته اگه رتبه خوب بخوایی سخته و الا بدون کنکور هم قبولی

----------


## BrokenHeart

> سلام
> نمیشه هردو رو شرکت کنی. یا ریاضی یا تجربی
> از تجربی بخوایی کنکور ریاضی بدی خیلی سخته.فیزیک و شیمی یکی هست ولی چند تا درس مثل ریاضی گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی و حساب دیفرانسیل هس که تجربیا ندارن و واقعا هم درسای سنگینی هستن که نیاز به تمرین زیاد دارن. حفظی هم نیستن که بتونی حفظ کنی
> البته اگه رتبه خوب بخوایی سخته و الا بدون کنکور هم قبولی


فیزیک ریاضی فصل ترمودینامیک رو بیش تر داره. 

Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Dr

> بچه ریاضی میشه یکم بیشتر راجب رشته شون بگن  و فیزیک و. شیمی و چقد با تجربی فرق میکنه ؟؟؟


فیزیک 1 و 2 ریاضی و تجربی که فرقی ندارن....
فیزیک 3 رشته ریاضی فصل 1 ترمودینامیک داره که تجربی نداره. بقیه فصلهای فیزیک 3 ریاضی کاملاً مثل فیزیک 3 تجربی هست...
فیزیک پیش ریاضی حرکت پرتابه داره که تجربی نداره، فصل 5 اثر دوپلر، نظریه نواری از فصل 8 اینا هستن که تجربی ندارن....
البته بعضی تمرین ها هستن که تو فیزیک پیش تجربی نیست....
فیزیک گاج رو بخونی خودش اینا رو گفته.....

----------


## khatereh 2

تو فیزیک به جز چند فصل بقیه مثل تجربی هست در شیمی هم تفاوتی نیست.... ولی ریاضی کلا فرق داره و باید براش وقت بذاری....... و همه ریاضیات دریک مجموعه در نظر گرفته میشه درصدش......

----------


## Mr.Dr

در ضمن دیفرانسیل رشته ریاضی فرق چندانی با ریاضی پیش تجربی نداره.
احتمال که تو جبرواحتمال و گسسته رشته ریاضی هست تو فصل 1 ریاضی 3 هست.
مقاطع مخروطی که تو ریاضی پیش تجربی هست تو هندسه تحلیلی رشته ریاضی هست.
در ضمن هندسه 2 هم هست که کاملاً جدید هست!

----------


## rez657

ممنون از همه دوستان من یه فیزیک پایه گاج دارم نوشته مشترک ریاضی و تجربی 

92

----------


## sepanta1990

> فیزیک ریاضی فصل ترمودینامیک رو بیش تر داره. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E435 using Tapatalk


واقعا؟؟پس من تستای ترمودینامیک الگو رو الکی زدم؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khatereh 2

> در ضمن دیفرانسیل رشته ریاضی فرق چندانی با ریاضی پیش تجربی نداره.
> احتمال که تو جبرواحتمال و گسسته رشته ریاضی هست تو فصل 1 ریاضی 3 هست.
> مقاطع مخروطی که تو ریاضی پیش تجربی هست تو هندسه تحلیلی رشته ریاضی هست.
> در ضمن هندسه 2 هم هست که کاملاً جدید هست!


دیفرانسیل کلی با ریاضی تجربی فرق داره....اون احتمالی هم که تو ریاضی تجربی هست با اون احتمال فرق داره.فقط مقاطع مخروطی یکسان هست.اونم تازه دوران اینا رو تجربی رو نمی خونند

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام دوستان 
> میگم میشه هم تجربی کنکور داد هم ریاضی فیزیک 
> بعدش منابع چقد فرق میکنه عمو میا ک یکی هست شیمی هم یکی هست 
> ریاضی فرق میکنه  
> فیزیکو نمی دونم  لطفا راهنمای کنین  ممنون 
> معدلم 13 هست سخت میشه قبولیم تو ریاضی 
> 
> 43


نمیشه هم ریاضی داد هم تجربی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان 
> میگم میشه هم تجربی کنکور داد هم ریاضی فیزیک 
> بعدش منابع چقد فرق میکنه عمو میا ک یکی هست شیمی هم یکی هست 
> ریاضی فرق میکنه  
> فیزیکو نمی دونم  لطفا راهنمای کنین  ممنون 
> معدلم 13 هست سخت میشه قبولیم تو ریاضی 
> 
> 43


در رشته های نظری فقط حق شرکت در یک کنکور رو داری
منابع ریاضی سنگین تره.به فیزیک 2 فصل اضافه میشه.هندسه تحلیلی،هندسه 2،گسسته،حسابان،دیفرانسیل هم دارید.در بقیه دروس اشتراک وجود داره

----------


## Mr.Dr

> دیفرانسیل کلی با ریاضی تجربی فرق داره....اون احتمالی هم که تو ریاضی تجربی هست با اون احتمال فرق داره.فقط مقاطع مخروطی یکسان هست.اونم تازه دوران اینا رو تجربی رو نمی خونند


کلی هم فرق نداره! مشتق و کاربرد مشتق تو دیف هست تو ریاضی پیشم هست.... انتگرال دیفرانسیل داره ریاضی پیش هم داره. دنباله ها دیف داره ریاضی پیش هم داره!
احتمالشون خیلی هم فرقی ندارن.

----------


## Mr.Dr

حسابان به جز فصل 1 ش با ریاضی3 فرق چندانی نداره.....

----------


## sepanta1990

> فیزیک 1 و 2 ریاضی و تجربی که فرقی ندارن....
> فیزیک 3 رشته ریاضی فصل 1 ترمودینامیک داره که تجربی نداره. بقیه فصلهای فیزیک 3 ریاضی کاملاً مثل فیزیک 3 تجربی هست...
> فیزیک پیش ریاضی حرکت پرتابه داره که تجربی نداره، فصل 5 اثر دوپلر، نظریه نواری از فصل 8 اینا هستن که تجربی ندارن....
> البته بعضی تمرین ها هستن که تو فیزیک پیش تجربی نیست....
> فیزیک گاج رو بخونی خودش اینا رو گفته.....


اقا من فک میکردم فیزیک یکیه. پس من این همه دانش اضافی رو کجای دلم بذارم؟چقد ترمودینامک و حرکت پرتابی رو دوس داشتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khatereh 2

> کلی هم فرق نداره! مشتق و کاربرد مشتق تو دیف هست تو ریاضی پیشم هست.... انتگرال دیفرانسیل داره ریاضی پیش هم داره. دنباله ها دیف داره ریاضی پیش هم داره!
> احتمالشون خیلی هم فرقی ندارن.


ظاهرا مباحث هست ولی تشریف ببرید دقیقا با هم مقایسه کنید....... حتی در حد و پیوستگی هم اختلاف هست....

----------


## sepanta1990

> کلی هم فرق نداره! مشتق و کاربرد مشتق تو دیف هست تو ریاضی پیشم هست.... انتگرال دیفرانسیل داره ریاضی پیش هم داره. دنباله ها دیف داره ریاضی پیش هم داره!
> احتمالشون خیلی هم فرقی ندارن.


ریاضی مباحث مشترک رو پیشرفته تر و سنگینتر از تجربی میخونن + یه سری مطالب رو اضافه تر دارن
من الام تستای ریاضیات جامع تجربی خیلی سبز رو میزنم واقعا سطحش پایینتر از اون چیزیه که قبلا خوندم.

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ریاضی مباحث مشترک رو پیشرفته تر و سنگینتر از تجربی میخونن + یه سری مطالب رو اضافه تر دارن
> من الام تستای ریاضیات جامع تجربی خیلی سبز رو میزنم واقعا سطحش پایینتر از اون چیزیه که قبلا خوندم.


دوست خوب. شما IT دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رو خوندید....
ریاضی خیلی سبز مخصوص کسایی هست که چهارم تجربی هستن و مدرسه میرن و تازه میخوان یاد بگیرن!
خب معلومه برای شما سطحش پایینه!
داداش منم که صنعتی شریف هست بیاری بخونه میگه خیلی آسونه!
چه انتظاری داری؟!  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (75): 
منم برم کتاب کتاب ریاضی تیزهوشان ششم بخونم میگم خیلی آسونه......
عجب!!!!!

----------


## sepanta1990

> کلی هم فرق نداره! مشتق و کاربرد مشتق تو دیف هست تو ریاضی پیشم هست.... انتگرال دیفرانسیل داره ریاضی پیش هم داره. دنباله ها دیف داره ریاضی پیش هم داره!
> احتمالشون خیلی هم فرقی ندارن.


راستی اینم بگم. من قبلا حساب دیفرانسیل گاج رو زدم فک کنم اندازه ش اندازه همین ریاضیات جامع تجربی خیلی سبز بود
یعنی یه کتاب دیفرانسیل (حالا حسابانم میتونید بهش اضافه کنید) اندازه کل ریاضیات تجربی بود. حالا ریاضیات گسسته و هندسه 2 و هندسیه تحلیلی رو هم در نظر بگیرید.
 طبیعی هم هست نمیشه که ریاضیات تجربی در سطح ریاضیات زیاضی باشیه!

----------


## Simon2

> حسابان به جز فصل 1 ش با ریاضی3 فرق چندانی نداره.....


اتفاقا رياضي تجربي وارون نسبت هاي مثلثاتيو نداره كه همين توي مشتق-حد-انتگرال باعث اختلاف ميشه

----------


## Mr.Dr

> اتفاقا رياضي تجربي وارون نسبت هاي مثلثاتيو نداره كه همين توي مشتق-حد-انتگرال باعث اختلاف ميشه


ببین گفتم فرق *چندانی* نداره! یعنی یکم فرق میکنه!
عجب!

----------


## sepanta1990

> دوست خوب. شما IT دانشگاه صنعتی شریف رو خوندید....
> ریاضی خیلی سبز مخصوص کسایی هست که چهارم تجربی هستن و مدرسه میرن و تازه میخوان یاد بگیرن!
> خب معلومه برای شما سطحش پایینه!
> داداش منم که صنعتی شریف هست بیاری بخونه میگه خیلی آسونه!
> چه انتظاری داری؟! 
> منم برم کتاب کتاب ریاضی تیزهوشان ششم بخونم میگم خیلی آسونه......
> عجب!!!!!


من که حرفی نزدم! فقط گفتم ریاضیات تجربی و زیاضی سطحش یکی نیست.  حتی در مباحث مشترک مثل مشتق و حد.

----------


## Simon2

> ببین گفتم فرق *چندانی* نداره! 
> عجب!


اون مبحث يعني فرق چندان؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> اون مبحث يعني فرق چندان؟


بله!

----------


## sepanta1990

من فقط حسرت اون دو روزی رو میخورم که وقت گذاشتم واسه خوندن ترمودینامیک  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Simon2

> سلام دوستان 
> میگم میشه هم تجربی کنکور داد هم ریاضی فیزیک 
> بعدش منابع چقد فرق میکنه عمو میا ک یکی هست شیمی هم یکی هست 
> ریاضی فرق میکنه  
> فیزیکو نمی دونم  لطفا راهنمای کنین  ممنون 
> معدلم 13 هست سخت میشه قبولیم تو ریاضی 
> 
> 43


در كل فرق رياضي تجربي تو ايناس
مباحثي از تابع-وارون نسبت هاي مثلثاتي-هندسه2-گسسته به جز احتمال كه تا حدودي مثل هم اند-مشتقو نمي دونم اما سروش موئيني تو وبلاگش مي گفت فرق داره-تحليليم نمي دونم
حالا از همه  ياين ها بگذريم فرق اساسي اين دو در طرح سوالات كنكوره كه سطحشون قابل مقايسه نيس

----------


## Simon2

> بله!


*بخاطر ميخي نعلي افتادبخاطر نعلي ، اسبي افتادبخاطر اسبي ، سواري افتادبخاطر سواري ، جنگي شكست خوردبخاطر شكستي ، مملكتي نابود شدو همه اينها بخاطر كسي بود كه ميخ را خوب نكوبيده بود....
همين فرق چندان باعث به وجود آمدن مشكلات بزرگ ميشه*

----------


## BrokenHeart

سلام 
اگر تجربی هستید باید بگم متاسفانه بله !!
خخخخخخخ !
موفق باشید یا علی .

----------


## eli94

شما نمیتونید ریاضی وتجربی رو باهم امتحان بدید... ولی میتونید با دیپلم تجربیتون ریاضیو فقط امتحان بدید ومطمئن باشید شانس قبولیتون تو ریاضی 100 برابره تجربیه..

----------


## reza77

> در ضمن دیفرانسیل رشته ریاضی فرق چندانی با ریاضی پیش تجربی نداره.
> احتمال که تو جبرواحتمال و گسسته رشته ریاضی هست تو فصل 1 ریاضی 3 هست.
> مقاطع مخروطی که تو ریاضی پیش تجربی هست تو هندسه تحلیلی رشته ریاضی هست.
> در ضمن هندسه 2 هم هست که کاملاً جدید هست!


 شما برو حسابان رشته ریاضی ورق بزن سطحش خیلی بالاتر از ریاضی عمومی تجربی چه برسه به حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال  در ضمن احتمال رشته ریاضی خیلی از تجربی بیشتره  هذلولی  و مقاطع مخروطی تنها یک فصله هندسه تحلیلی هست    در کل تفاوت ریاضی رشته ریاضی با تجربی خیلیه  لطفا در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید  اطلاع رسانی اشتباه نکتید

----------


## m.l.s

> در ضمن دیفرانسیل رشته ریاضی فرق چندانی با ریاضی پیش تجربی نداره.
> احتمال که تو جبرواحتمال و گسسته رشته ریاضی هست تو فصل 1 ریاضی 3 هست.
> مقاطع مخروطی که تو ریاضی پیش تجربی هست تو هندسه تحلیلی رشته ریاضی هست.
> در ضمن هندسه 2 هم هست که کاملاً جدید هست!


فقط اسم فصل ها یکیه و خیلی فرق دارن ...
احتمال ریاضی ا بقیه مباحثی که گفتید گسترده تره ...

----------


## dafer

> شما برو حسابان رشته ریاضی ورق بزن سطحش خیلی بالاتر از ریاضی عمومی تجربی چه برسه به حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال  در ضمن احتمال رشته ریاضی خیلی از تجربی بیشتره  هذلولی  و مقاطع مخروطی تنها یک فصله هندسه تحلیلی هست    در کل تفاوت ریاضی رشته ریاضی با تجربی خیلیه  لطفا در مورد چیزی که اطلاع ندارید  اطلاع رسانی اشتباه نکتید


بابا خجالت داره یکمما 
کل ریاضی دبیرستان وقتی بری دانشگاه میبینی در حد ریاضی ترم اولشم نبوده خیلی ابکیه بابا  نهایت چیزی که تو دبیرستان بخونی انتگرال تابع یه متغیره ساده سادس 

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## reza77

> بابا خجالت داره یکمما 
> کل ریاضی دبیرستان وقتی بری دانشگاه میبینی در حد ریاضی ترم اولشم نبوده خیلی ابکیه بابا  نهایت چیزی که تو دبیرستان بخونی انتگرال تابع یه متغیره ساده سادس 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk


حرف شما کاملا درست من تنها در مقایسه ریاضیات رشته تجربی و ریاضی عرض کردم

----------


## omidmohsen

سلام
یکی از دوستان من رشتش تجربیه ولی امسال میخواد ریاضی کنکور بده چون زیست نمیتونه بخونه
حالا میزان تاثیرمعدلش تو کنکور برای درس ریاضی چطوره حساب میشه چون توی امتحانات نهایی رشته تجربی ریاضی رو 19 گرفته
در ضمن ما سهمیش منطقه 3 هستش بهش گفتن که اگه ریاضی کنکور بدی سهمیه منطقت عوض میشه آیا این صحت داره؟

----------


## omidmohsen

UP.....

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام
> یکی از دوستان من رشتش تجربیه ولی امسال میخواد ریاضی کنکور بده چون زیست نمیتونه بخونه
> حالا میزان تاثیرمعدلش تو کنکور برای درس ریاضی چطوره حساب میشه چون توی امتحانات نهایی رشته تجربی ریاضی رو 19 گرفته
> در ضمن ما سهمیش منطقه 3 هستش بهش گفتن که اگه ریاضی کنکور بدی سهمیه منطقت عوض میشه آیا این صحت داره؟


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

ی جدول هست که از روی اون میزان تاثیر معدل ، مشخص میشه

در مورد تغییر منطقه هم من بعید می دونم اینجوری باشه

چگونگی تأثیر معدل در کنکور امسال (+جدول کامل)

----------


## reza0

> سلام
> نمیشه هردو رو شرکت کنی. یا ریاضی یا تجربی
> از تجربی بخوایی کنکور ریاضی بدی خیلی سخته.فیزیک و شیمی یکی هست ولی چند تا درس مثل ریاضی گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی و حساب دیفرانسیل هس که تجربیا ندارن و واقعا هم درسای سنگینی هستن که نیاز به تمرین زیاد دارن. حفظی هم نیستن که بتونی حفظ کنی
> البته اگه رتبه خوب بخوایی سخته و الا بدون کنکور هم قبولی


مثلا رياضيا تو فيزيك پيش حركت پرتابي رو هم دارن تو فصل اول
شايد يه سري تفاوتاي ديگه هم باشه

----------

